# Nur eine Idee bezüglich Kernel

## Max Steel

Tagchen,

Wäre es nicht besser wenn, die Dateien

System.map

bzImage

falls gebraucht initramdisk

in einen Ordner unter /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>/ gelegt werden?

Denn ich muss unter /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>/ für System.map und .config nachsehen, und unter /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>/arch/i386/boot/ für bzImage.

wo die intialramdisk liegt weiß ich garnicht.

Das könnte einen Neuling verunsichern wenn er nicht weiß was wo liegt, vorausgesetzt er konnte einen Kernel erstellen.

Nun die Frage:

Kann man einen Patch für die Kernel schreiben der das ganze so ändert das sie in einen Ordner zum beipiel unter /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>/bootkernel/?

PS:

Nur eine Idee.

PPS:

Tippfehler sind Bugs in /dev/keyboard.

----------

## Finswimmer

Öh. Wofür brauchst du die ganzen Dateien? Ich kopiere mein bzimage in /boot und setz einen Verweis in lilo und gut ist.

Was anderes habe ich noch nie verwendet und ich nutz schon seit einiger Zeit Linux.

Tobi

----------

## musv

System.map und initram brauchst du, wenn du sowas Komisches wie genkernel (oder Ubuntu & Co.) verwendest. Im Normalfall braucht man es aber nicht.

D.h. ich hab auch 'ne initramfs, aber die hab ich mit den splashutils erstellt. Und die ist auch nur da, um das nackige Mädel beim Booten des Kernels anstarren zu können, damit die Bootmessages nicht ganz so langweilig aussehen.

----------

## Marlo

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun die Frage:
> 
> Kann man einen Patch für die Kernel schreiben der das ganze so ändert das sie in einen Ordner zum beipiel unter /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>/bootkernel/?

 

Den "patch" gibt es doch schon, ist ein kleines helpertool und nennt sich install.

```
man install

oder 

info install

```

gibt Auskunft.

Das schöne ist, wenn man in

/usr/src/linux ein einfaches

```

make install
```

eingibt, landet alles auf seinem Platz, nämlich in /boot.

Ma

----------

## astaecker

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wäre es nicht besser wenn, die Dateien
> 
> System.map
> ...

 

Die Idee hinter /boot ist, dass man /boot auf eine Partition mit einem Dateisystem legen kann, welches auch der Bootloader (aka Grub oder Lilo) unterstützt. Bei ext2/3 macht es keinen Unterschied, aber wenn /usr in einem reiser4 Dateisystem liegt, kann Grub darauf nicht zugreifen.

----------

## Max Steel

halt halt stop,

Ich meinte wenn man nur make benutzt, klar gibt es make install aber ich meine nur make, das da dann alles unter diesen Ordner gelegt wird, das &User die Daten dan in Boot steckt is klar.

----------

## UncleOwen

und wieso sollte man das machen?

----------

## Gibheer

wenn dir make install zu doof ist, dann mach doch nen alias auf make, der dann alles fuer dich macht. Dann brauchst du auch keinen komischen Patch ^^

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch die bash-history, wenn du sie nicht abgeschaltet hast.

----------

## franzf

Alternativ:

Wenn ich korrekt 1 und 1 zusammengezählt habe, arbeitet arlsair momentan an einem Programm (kernelinstall) incl. kde-frontend, mit welchem man ganz einfach seine ganzen doofen Kernels verwalten kann. Die Konsolenvariante scheint ja schon ganz brauchbar zu funktionieren  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## XMath

Moin,

bei mir würde es dann stets zu Fehlern kommen, da ich immer wieder vergesse /boot zu mounten bevor ich make eingebe.

Manchmal will ich auch den Kernel gar nicht direkt installieren.

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Alternativ:
> 
> Wenn ich korrekt 1 und 1 zusammengezählt habe, arbeitet arlsair momentan an einem Programm (kernelinstall) incl. kde-frontend, mit welchem man ganz einfach seine ganzen doofen Kernels verwalten kann. Die Konsolenvariante scheint ja schon ganz brauchbar zu funktionieren 

 

so ähnlich,

aber gut, es war nur ne Idee, und hiermit nehme ich meine Idee zurück, da sie keinen richtigen Anklang findet.

----------

## Martux

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> bei mir würde es dann stets zu Fehlern kommen, da ich immer wieder vergesse /boot zu mounten bevor ich make eingebe.
> 
> Manchmal will ich auch den Kernel gar nicht direkt installieren.

 

Da mir das genau so ging, habe ich einfach ein alias in die .bashrc eingetragen, was mir auch einige weitere Arbeit abnimmt:

```

alias mi='cd /usr/src/linux/; mount /dev/hde1 /boot; make oldconfig && make && make modules_install && make install && emerge nvidia-drivers && emerge vmware-modules && /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl'

```

----------

## musv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da mir das genau so ging, habe ich einfach ein alias in die .bashrc eingetragen, was mir auch einige weitere Arbeit abnimmt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Für die vmware-modules und die nvidia-drivers (fuse, lirc, svgalib, alsa, ntfs3g usw.) gibt's module-rebuild.

```

[I] sys-kernel/module-rebuild

     Available versions:  0.1 0.5

     Installed versions:  0.5(00:53:44 10.03.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         A utility to rebuild any kernel modules which you have installed

```

Außerdem seh ich immer noch keinen wirklichen Sinn darin, das Boot-Laufwerk nicht von Anfang an zu mounten. Die Bootpartition ist die Partition, die man am einfachsten wiederherstellen kann, da sämtliche benötigten Dateien auf der Systempartition ebenfalls vorhanden sind.

Und gleich nach einem make oldconfig ein make && make modules_install hinterherzuschicken halte ich nicht unbedingt gerade für sonderlich brauchbar. Gerade mal bei einigen Minor-Updates läuft das oldconfig ohne neue Einträge durch. Gut, bei oldconfig wird man auch gefragt, ob man was neues aktivieren will oder nicht. Bei mehreren Sachen werf ich dann doch lieber hinterher noch mal ein make xconfig an.

----------

